# Cinematic Haunt Music



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always liked "Screams From The Cemetery" by Zombie Girl. Subtle and creepy.






"Danse Macabre" by Camille Saint-Saens is a perennial favorite.






There are many good choices from Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana that would fit your theme as well. Go to Youtube and give them a listen.

EDIT: I'm not sure why, but it won't let me embed videos for some reason. At least the links work.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

ERMURGURD!!!! Danse Macbre IS PERFRECT!!!!!! I'd forgotten about Nox Arcana... I'll have to go back through my collection to find the right stuff, but it should be easy.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Sent you a PM


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks man! I got it!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Gives you kind of a creepy anxiety about what's coming next huh?


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Another great cinematic gem that may fit your theme is "A Transylvania Lullaby", from the movie "Young Frankenstein"


----------



## Vance Mook (May 20, 2015)

I'm always on the lookout for this kind of music and have found myself listening to the Midnight Syndicate plenty of times as background noise haha.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I have a collection of various orchestral pieces from horror movies if you want them?


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Repo_man, that'd be awesome!!!


----------

